# [OL 2010] Google IMAP Konto aktualisiert sich nicht mehr



## PhoenixDH (7. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

seit ein paar Tagen habe ich folgendes Problem:
Ich öffne Outlook und wii mein integriertes GMail IMAP Konto öffnen.
Dabei aktualisieren sich die Mails nicht mehr, d.h. ich habe den letzten Stand von dem Tag an dem ich es noch aktualisieren konnte.

Ich habe eine große lokale Datendatei in der ich alle Mails verschiebe die für mich wichtig sind.
Alles andere ist IMAP oder POP.

Ich habe jedoch eine Möglichkeit das sich mein IMAP Konto aktualisiert:
Ich öffne das Verzeichnis in dem sich die Datendatei befindet, welche sich leider nicht verschieben lässt. Lösche alles was mit GMail zu tun hat.
Öffne OL 2010 wieder und siehe da, alles wird aktualisiert.
Schließe ich OL und öffne es wieder, tut sich wieder nichts.

Kennt das wer?
Es kann ja nicht sein das ich immer erst die Dateien löschen muss.

Danke!


----------

